# Should Dravid remain as captain?



## Rajasekaran43 (Aug 13, 2007)

After series of blunders, do you think Dravid should continue as the captain of our cricket team?


----------



## RCuber (Aug 13, 2007)

What Blunders?


----------



## wizrulz (Aug 13, 2007)

With due respect.....U HAVE BLUNDERED IN STARTING THIS THREAD........


----------



## pannaguma (Aug 13, 2007)

as much as ganguly deserves to be captain, he can lose his batting form by becoming captain again(we will see 12 of 96 balls from him also). So for ganguly's sake dravid should remain captain. Go DADA go.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Aug 13, 2007)

pannaguma said:
			
		

> as much as ganguly deserves to be captain, he can lose his batting form by becoming captain again(we will see 12 of 96 balls from him also). So for ganguly's sake dravid should remain captain. Go DADA go.




woah 

Cant express my feelings better than this....

yeah its better Dravid stays captain and scores 12 in 96


----------



## gaurav_indian (Aug 13, 2007)

Let this match finish.


----------



## Rajasekaran43 (Aug 14, 2007)

charangk said:
			
		

> What Blunders?



1.Declaring at Multan when sachin was playing at 194
2.Elected to bat first after winning the toss in the world cup against Bangladesh in a bowler friendly conditions
3.Not enforcing follow on when there was more than 300 run lead against England in the 3rd test



			
				wizrulz said:
			
		

> With due respect.....U HAVE BLUNDERED IN STARTING THIS THREAD........


With due respects.......Why are you a part of a blunder?


----------



## karnivore (Aug 14, 2007)

Actually i was beginning to get impressed by Rahul Dravid. But thanks to him, i remain where i was before. UNIMPRESSED.


----------



## wizrulz (Aug 14, 2007)

Rajasekaran43 said:
			
		

> 1.Declaring at Multan when sachin was playing at 194
> 2.Elected to bat first after winning the toss in the world cup against Bangladesh in a bowler friendly conditions
> 3.Not enforcing follow on when there was more than 300 run lead against England in the 3rd test
> 
> ...



So whom u want as CAPTIAN??   

1> Although a GREAT SIR MASTER BLASTER SACHIN fan......i think we won that test 
2> If we are to fear BANGLADESHI bowlers...then it was good that we lost that match....batting either 1st or second....if we had 3 great batsman.....against bangladeshi attack,...no matter where we shoudl had batted.....if u have cricketing knowledge...nither we nor bangladesh are good at chasing...so its beter they chase......and our batsmen get full confidence of playing 50 overs....which didnt happen....not ALL plans work..do they
3> WE WON THE SERIES.....


----------



## Rajasekaran43 (Aug 14, 2007)

wizrulz said:
			
		

> So whom u want as CAPTIAN??
> 
> 1> Although a GREAT SIR MASTER BLASTER SACHIN fan......i think we won that test
> 2> If we are to fear BANGLADESHI bowlers...then it was good that we lost that match....batting either 1st or second....if we had 3 great batsman.....against bangladeshi attack,...no matter where we shoudl had batted.....if u have cricketing knowledge...nither we nor bangladesh are good at chasing...so its beter they chase......and our batsmen get full confidence of playing 50 overs....which didnt happen....not ALL plans work..do they
> 3> WE WON THE SERIES.....



I am no fan of individuals, but of Indian team. I think it is high time sachin retires. We might have won the test, but should have given him oppurtunity, that too when it is only 6 runs.
A captain should study the pitch and take proper decision to boost the morale of the players. When we get out less than 200, players morale slumps.
We might have won the series 2-0, which is definitely better than 1-0
Let us face the facts. We unnecessarily support oldies than encouraging youngsters.


----------



## wizrulz (Aug 14, 2007)

UR pick for captians post...then only i can BISECT u


----------



## RCuber (Aug 14, 2007)

Rajasekaran43 said:
			
		

> 1.Declaring at Multan when sachin was playing at 194
> 2.Elected to bat first after winning the toss in the world cup against Bangladesh in a bowler friendly conditions
> 3.Not enforcing follow on when there was more than 300 run lead against England in the 3rd test



1. I Belive sachin was given enough time for that.
2. Wizrulz has given a answer
3. Dravid was asked the same question in the post match presentation, he himself has given the answer.


----------



## serendipiti (Aug 14, 2007)

no need of any change in captains...this way we will be heading towards a situation like in pakistan where the team had 7/8 former captains!Moreover there aren't too many players who are automatic choices in both ODIs and tests....rahul has deservedly got the captains job...he won us series in WI and england and won a test in SA...not a bad record...everyone shud play well under him.His avg in tests ganguly has won abroad is  phenomenal:102.something and personally i feel that no one(sachin included)has been more instrumental in winning tests abroad than rahul


----------



## karnivore (Aug 14, 2007)

I personally don't think that the decision, not to enforce a follow-on was as catastrophic as it is made out to be. I feel continuing to bat even after Kumble's maiden century was a missed opportunity. If Rahul had declared then, he would have got some more overs to bowl at the Englishmen. And considering the fact that, by the time the match ended, the English tail was already out and wagging, who knows, what would have happened if Kumble and co. had some more over to shoot.

The point is, as seen in Multan (fine we won the match), Rahul has a lousy sense of timing.

Also considering the fact that the so called "spent-forces", made significant contributions, not only in this series, but more or less consistently post-world cup, also shows, that he is bad judge of character as well.

Well even Mike Brearley does not think too high of him. "He is a nice bloke, but...." was all he could say about Rahul.

At the end of it all, after the dust of euphoria has settled, a small question. How glorious is this win, when the opponent does not have 4-5 of their regular players, and is reduced to practically a county team.


----------



## Rajasekaran43 (Aug 16, 2007)

wizrulz said:
			
		

> UR pick for captians post...then only i can BISECT u



Thread is about Rahul's captaincy. It should not target me.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Aug 16, 2007)

^^^

but see when some one aswer that its time that Rahul should step down, then its expected he/she should give us one alternative name...

So, whats ur bet, if u feel Rahul should step down, who should take over ?? Dada ?? Sachin ?? Viru ?? Dhoni ?? Yuvi ?? Whoo is the right man for u ??


----------



## wizrulz (Aug 16, 2007)

+1 ^^^^^^


----------



## mustang (Aug 18, 2007)

There is No blunders,this all are the creativity of MEDIA,
Rahul Dravid is a good captain for Indian team it will be remain continue,that is the truth.


----------



## indranilmaulik (Aug 18, 2007)

Choto Cheeta said:
			
		

> woah
> 
> yeah its better Dravid stays captain and scores 12 in 96



woah woah woah


----------

